# ftp web but not working



## ALJAWWAL (Oct 1, 2009)

hi
install ftp web but not working ftp in my server

see msg

```
system# ftp [url]http://www.alfisal.com/Join-Part.tcl[/url]
ftp: hostname nor servname provided, or not known
system#
```
please tell me how i can do.

thank you


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2009)

Make sure DNS is set up correctly. Have a look at /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 2, 2009)

As stated above, this usually stems from improperly configured DNS.  I wasted 20 minutes yesterday trying to troubleshoot my DNS server before remembering I had openvpn running in the background on the problem machine.


----------

